# Bottling into small format bottles



## ZAF (Jun 28, 2020)

I have been thinking about this for a while, so i did a quick search on this forum and couldn't find the answer so I hope this thread is not a duplicate. During the time I lived alone I was a big fan of half bottle portions at my local wine store (375 ml). Remembering this got me interested in bottling some of my wine into small bottles (270-350 ml). The reason behind this is that I find myself in a few occasions where I am alone and would want to enjoy my wine, but then I wouldn't drink again for another few days or a week. So rather than storing the opened 750-900 ml bottles in the fridge I'd rather open a small one and then the next time I drink if I am not alone I'd open a regular format bottle. Having that option of a few small bottles in my collection would be very helpful.

Since I am a newbie I wanted to know if there are any pitfalls or things to look for when bottling smaller format bottles. I will mostly be reusing bottles and their original screw caps (obviously after cleaning it and sterilizing it) then placing a tape around the cap to reduce the amount of air leaking. I could also consider using a cork but I am worried that the neck of these bottles won't handle the cork.

Many thanks


----------



## GaDawg (Jun 28, 2020)

I use some 375ml bottles that I can cork. I like to see how my wine progresses without opening a 750ml bottle. I got them from my local shop.


----------



## StFrancis (Jun 28, 2020)

I've used beer bottles. 12 oz is about 333 ml. Can then just cap. Assuming you have the necessary equipment. I did several cases for daughter's wedding. Actually then put wine shrink covers. Tasted the peach mead 6 years later...still good.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 28, 2020)

A week might be stretching it but if your just talking a few days why not use a Vacuvin.


----------



## ZAF (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks guys.
@GaDawg and @StFrancis do you think using the old screw cap, screw it tight then applying tape will be good enough instead of a proper beer cap? 
@mainshipfred sometimes it stretches to over 2 weeks as well that’s why I thought about the smaller bottles. I am no where near producing great Tasting wine so I don’t think my wine will react where to restoring after opening. But, it’s so much fun and i get to learn a lot from it.


----------



## GaDawg (Jun 28, 2020)

I purchased 375ml wine bottles. As long as you don’t give them away, it’s a one time purchase.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jun 28, 2020)

I have routinely used 375 for hard to do like dandelion. The dregs in a carboy will also get a small size 

On a theoretical issue 375s probably double the head space and bottle shock/ oxidation risk, and reduce shelf life. I also reuse some screw caps on every bottle run, the standard warning with screw caps is that a fraction will leak when reused.


----------



## ZAF (Jun 29, 2020)

@Rice_Guy Thank you. The smaller bottles will likely get consumed earlier than the larger bottles, which will reduce their storage wine and by default lengthening the storage of the larger bottle (win/win?). I think it will attempt it and tape around the cap and neck well. I have 270 ml glass bottles that were originally rose-water. Decent caps too (well hopefully). I'll clean them and use 3-4 of them during my next bottling. the rest will go in my regular 900 ml bottles.


----------



## Yooper🍷 (Jun 29, 2020)

I usually bottle 1/2 of the carboy in beer bottles. Works out pretty good. Two 6 oz glasses for dinner with the wife.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jun 29, 2020)

ZAF, I just ordered some of these.


----------



## Bts (Jun 29, 2020)

I bottle part of each batch in beer bottles for exactly this reason. I'm fairly new to winemaking and the beer bottles tend to get drunk earlier, but I've had some 2 years old that were fine. For headspace, just top them up real close to the cap by pressing the filling wand against the side of the neck. I probably have 1/4 to 1/3 the headspace of a wine bottle this way.

On a related note, you can re-bottle aged commercial or home made wines into beer bottles or those little 187ml screw top champaign bottles. It's a _little_ risky depending on sulfite levels, but I've had pretty decent success. I'll occasionally open a bottle, and _immediately_ pour half of it into 2 187ml bottles as carefully as I can and then throw them in the fridge. I've had 2 or 3 of these taste a bit oxidized, but maybe 50-100 that were fine, some as long as a month or two later. Likewise commercial wine. I was doing several cheap/experimental kits, so I bought a box of franzia, used half of it for topping, and bottled the rest in beer bottles. Drank some like 3 or 4 months later and it didn't seem to be any worse for wear. If I'm concerned about oxidation and think I might not drink it inside a month, I might add just a tiny tiny pinch of kmeta, but usually I don't bother.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 29, 2020)

ZAF said:


> I have been thinking about this for a while, so i did a quick search on this forum and couldn't find the answer so I hope this thread is not a duplicate. During the time I lived alone I was a big fan of half bottle portions at my local wine store (375 ml). Remembering this got me interested in bottling some of my wine into small bottles (270-350 ml). The reason behind this is that I find myself in a few occasions where I am alone and would want to enjoy my wine, but then I wouldn't drink again for another few days or a week. So rather than storing the opened 750-900 ml bottles in the fridge I'd rather open a small one and then the next time I drink if I am not alone I'd open a regular format bottle. Having that option of a few small bottles in my collection would be very helpful.
> 
> Since I am a newbie I wanted to know if there are any pitfalls or things to look for when bottling smaller format bottles. I will mostly be reusing bottles and their original screw caps (obviously after cleaning it and sterilizing it) then placing a tape around the cap to reduce the amount of air leaking. I could also consider using a cork but I am worried that the neck of these bottles won't handle the cork.
> 
> Many thanks


Recently I purchased 375 ml bottles from Label Peelers, buy one case: get one case free. The downside to LP is the cost of shipping........................Dizzy


----------



## ZAF (Jul 2, 2020)

@SpoiledRotten Amazing. thanks


----------



## ZAF (Jul 2, 2020)

Another interesting thought, how small is too small for bottling wine?


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 2, 2020)

SpoiledRotten said:


> ZAF, I just ordered some of these.
> View attachment 62979


Spoiled, you were lucky to get these. I went online to purchase some and they only had the clear bottles. I wanted the green and cobalt. Their message said they didn't know* when or IF *they would be available in the future...................Bummer!!.......................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 2, 2020)

Yooper🍷 said:


> I usually bottle 1/2 of the carboy in beer bottles. Works out pretty good. Two 6 oz glasses for dinner with the wife.


Yooper, do you CAP or CORK your beer bottles?..........................Dizzy


----------



## Yooper🍷 (Jul 3, 2020)

I cap them with regular beer bottle caps.


----------



## GaDawg (Jul 3, 2020)

ZAF said:


> Another interesting thought, how small is too small for bottling wine?


At one time I had some 187ml bottles, but I had to cork them with a hand corker


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 7, 2020)

ZAF said:


> I have been thinking about this for a while, so i did a quick search on this forum and couldn't find the answer so I hope this thread is not a duplicate. During the time I lived alone I was a big fan of half bottle portions at my local wine store (375 ml). Remembering this got me interested in bottling some of my wine into small bottles (270-350 ml). The reason behind this is that I find myself in a few occasions where I am alone and would want to enjoy my wine, but then I wouldn't drink again for another few days or a week. So rather than storing the opened 750-900 ml bottles in the fridge I'd rather open a small one and then the next time I drink if I am not alone I'd open a regular format bottle. Having that option of a few small bottles in my collection would be very helpful.
> 
> Since I am a newbie I wanted to know if there are any pitfalls or things to look for when bottling smaller format bottles. I will mostly be reusing bottles and their original screw caps (obviously after cleaning it and sterilizing it) then placing a tape around the cap to reduce the amount of air leaking. I could also consider using a cork but I am worried that the neck of these bottles won't handle the cork.
> 
> Many thanks


hum, never thought about that, i live alone therefore drink most times alone, but i recon i could bottle some in 1500 ml for when i have company, my wine glasses are 18 oz , so 2 about 3/4 glasses are 750 ml. 
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 9, 2020)

Bts said:


> I bottle part of each batch in beer bottles for exactly this reason. I'm fairly new to winemaking and the beer bottles tend to get drunk earlier, but I've had some 2 years old that were fine. For headspace, just top them up real close to the cap by pressing the filling wand against the side of the neck. I probably have 1/4 to 1/3 the headspace of a wine bottle this way.
> 
> On a related note, you can re-bottle aged commercial or home made wines into beer bottles or those little 187ml screw top champaign bottles. It's a _little_ risky depending on sulfite levels, but I've had pretty decent success. I'll occasionally open a bottle, and _immediately_ pour half of it into 2 187ml bottles as carefully as I can and then throw them in the fridge. I've had 2 or 3 of these taste a bit oxidized, but maybe 50-100 that were fine, some as long as a month or two later. Likewise commercial wine. I was doing several cheap/experimental kits, so I bought a box of franzia, used half of it for topping, and bottled the rest in beer bottles. Drank some like 3 or 4 months later and it didn't seem to be any worse for wear. If I'm concerned about oxidation and think I might not drink it inside a month, I might add just a tiny tiny pinch of kmeta, but usually I don't bother.


FYI............I have recently discovered a most wonderful Carlo Rossi Moscato Sangria which tastes wonderful and would also be excellent for topping off. It is a white Sangria, totally different in taste to red. Just a thought.................................................Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 10, 2020)

GaDawg said:


> At one time I had some 187ml bottles, but I had to cork them with a hand corker


no you misunderstood, 750 single person, 1500 for company
lol,, hey gadawg you live in a state,
Dawg


----------



## GaDawg (Jul 10, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> no you misunderstood, 750 single person, 1500 for company
> lol,, hey gadawg you live in a state,
> Dawg


I’m in Georgia and usually in the state of confusion...lol


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 10, 2020)

GaDawg, why did you have to cork with a hand corker. Why didn’t you use a floor corner, if that’s your normal method? BTW , Roll Tide.


----------



## GaDawg (Jul 11, 2020)

SpoiledRotten said:


> GaDawg, why did you have to cork with a hand corker. Why didn’t you use a floor corner, if that’s your normal method? BTW , Roll Tide.


I do cork 350 ml bottles with a floor corker but the 187's were too short. If memory serves they are about 6" tall. I could have put a block under the bottle, but for 1/2 dozen bottles a hand corker is probably easier. And Go Dawgs! On occasion It has been necessary to say the above mention phrase. The wife is an Alabama Alum.


----------



## RichardC (Jul 11, 2020)

I started reusing 275ml beer bottles for 'wine samples' for friends and recently received two bags of caps. These are also convenient for carbonated wine experiments and soon, will be filled with actual beer. Lol. Thanks for the reminder that headspace is something to be aware of.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 11, 2020)

GaDawg said:


> I’m in Georgia and usually in the state of confusion...lol


i knew what GA meant ,,, um roll tide


----------

